# Northards Lh.20 Ex Fd.71



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody tell me if this vessel sunk ?


----------



## bill dial (Nov 26, 2010)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Can anybody tell me if this vessel sunk ?


Yes she did im afraid


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Bill,thanks for that you don't know where and when do you ?


----------



## bill dial (Nov 26, 2010)

MASTERFRITH said:


> Hi Bill,thanks for that you don't know where and when do you ?


Im sorry but i dont but i remember seeing photos of her and a little info on her fate on one of the sites carnt remember which one tho m8 the photos shown her sitting well down in the water and another of her going under so sad


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

This should sort you out.
http://www.fleetwood-fishing-industry.co.uk/2012/01/m-f-v-northards-fd71/


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers Tom.


----------

